# How do you like the look of this 2009?



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Only one model will come with this "look"
Wondering how you like the apperance


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*I like that look*

almost retro, and if the price is anything like before well.....


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I like it, Almost looks like and 08' Trek 1.5 or a 2.1 WSD

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/1_series/15/


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I like it as well. Is that the only colour combo that will be offered?


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Would look good next to my 07 Buenos Aires.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> I like it, Almost looks like and 08' Trek 1.5 or a 2.1 WSD
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/road/1_series/15/


Heck, it looks similar to every 08 Trek road bike.....the sincerest form of flattery....:thumbsup:


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Bertrand said:


> I like it as well. Is that the only colour combo that will be offered?


We will offer it in LTD runs; one color combo at a time
1 - White/red
2 - White/yellow
3 - White/ blue
4 - White/orange
5 - White/dark gray

I have the sample frames and they all look good to me
but the white/orange looks just like creamsicle - which is cool I think










First run will be White/Red


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Cream! Sounds like the factory that makes the trek frames is starting to sell the colors off to you!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Cream! Sounds like the factory that makes the trek frames is starting to sell the colors off to you!


Actually; the frame does come from one of the CF sources Trek uses
but that is unrelated to paint; except the pattern was suggested by them

color codes I picked

and I almost went with Silver as 'main' - so like silver/red; silver/blue, etc

then I noticed that last year number one car color changed from Silver to White
funny thing is in top 5 colors on cars - only one is a color
WHITE, SILVER, BLACK, RED, GRAY [in that order]


----------



## frank828 (Oct 13, 2007)

carbon Le Champ frame?

nice

white/orange sounds fun and tasty haha


----------



## tbrown524 (Dec 9, 2006)

I could see myself racing on the white/dark gray..


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I really like the color scheme - much more interesting than a solid.

Will you also be selling this as a frameset? Assuming that it is indeed a carbon frame, how are you differentiating this from the Immortal series? Thanks!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> I really like the color scheme - much more interesting than a solid.
> 
> Will you also be selling this as a frameset? Assuming that it is indeed a carbon frame, how are you differentiating this from the Immortal series? Thanks!


Thanks

We will try to get some as framesets later in 2009
The le Champion design is more 'semi-compact'
Immortal is a true traditional frame

So le Champion has slightly taller HT and such that you find on other semi-compact designs


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mike;
Can I sent my Immortal Ice frame back for a re-painting??


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

cyclesport45 said:


> Mike;
> Can I sent my Immortal Ice frame back for a re-painting??


Well - yes - to cycleart
problem is the cost

So I will take this as a positive vote on look of the le Champion CF LTD


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks fantastic! Wish I could afford one. That's the bad part of it haha.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> Only one model will come with this "look"
> Wondering how you like the apperance



Mike - I think it looks GREAT! I seem to only ride red and white bikes. I just bought a used 2007 LeMond Buenos Aires...which is of course, red and white. Actually, your Motobecane looks a lot like it...and I am sure it will have a much more reasonable price. I say go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

i would totally ride the white and orange. THat may actually make me buy a road bike to add to the collection.


----------



## daddydarrin (Jun 3, 2008)

*Le Champ*

I could see the cream sicle sitting on the bike rack next to my Fantom Trail!
Nice designs Mike. Sharp and not loud.


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice, looks sharp and clean.


----------

